# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  AI-driven avatars, Embody Digital Inc., Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Embody Digital Inc.

embodydigital.com/expertaidocumentation

----------


## Airicist

Dr. Peter Scott Morgan's avatar animated from text and emotion markup and TTS voice

May 20, 2019




> Avatar powered by a text utterance with emotion markup using Embody Digital's automated performance system. 
> 
> The avatar speaks the text using the Cereproc text-to-speech engine with a voice generated from recordings of Dr. Peter Scott Morgan's own voice, and the animated movements are performed on a digital talking head generated from a scan of Dr. Peter Scott Morgan's own head.

----------


## Airicist

Custom voice- and AI-driven concierge for short term rentals on a mobile device

Jan 4, 2020




> Build your own custom concierge/personal assistant for your short term rental (like AirBnB, VRBO, HomeAway, and others) using only a spreadsheet and no coding. 
> 
> Set your own custom wake-up word, and information about your rental, procedures, or attractions in the area and anything else that your renters would want to know; wifi passwords, suggested dining, local activities, etc.
> 
> Customize your avatar's appearance and voice.

----------

